
Obsessed with “experts” who say we could have a vaccine in 12 to 18 months - DyslexicAtheist
https://twitter.com/stuartathompson/status/1255802418811420676
======
nabla9
There is a good reason why you don't compress testing of the vaccine. These
"non-experts" pushing fast timetable would expose millions of people to new
vaccine before long term effects are known.

It would be horrible thing to discover that vaccination triggers autoimmune
disease in 0.1% of the population after you have vaccinated millions of
people.

In principle you can compress manufacturing time required by starting
manufacturing large quantities before final testing is done. If the vaccine
does not work, you just destroy it.

